# Is there anyone that can send me the .PDF owners manual?



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

I bought my car facotry direct through military sales and BMWNA won't let me into the owners circle. I've emailed them about it and they said since I didn't buy my car in the US I can't get a membership in the owners circle. I guess its worth it since I got the warning triangle and first aid kit standard but I would like to get the .PDF style owners manual that comes off the owners circle. So if anyone has it can you send it to me in my email or post a link to it so I can download it myself. Thanks for anyone who is willing to hook me up.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

Hey OJ-

Try this link:

http://publish.bmwusa.com/OwnManual/download_pdf.asp?file=2002-3sedan.pdf

I'm not sure if you need the authorized access to get to it, but that's the direct link to your manual. If it doesn't work, let me know and I'll post your manual on my site.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

The above link worked for me. :thumbup:


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

rawskyb said:


> *Hey OJ-
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> ...


Thanks worked great!!!

     
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tarkan (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone want to post a link to a 2002 330CI Manual?

Tarkan


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

tarkan said:


> *Anyone want to post a link to a 2002 330CI Manual?
> 
> Tarkan *


Here ya go: 2002 3 Series Coupe Manual


----------



## tarkan (Jun 5, 2002)

*Thanks (NM)*

Thanks


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Is there a PDF version of the Owner's Manual for the 2002 325xiT Sport Wagon ("Touring")?

Mark Bushnell


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> *Is there a PDF version of the Owner's Manual for the 2002 325xiT Sport Wagon ("Touring")?
> 
> Mark Bushnell *


Yes there is.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*Oh, you actually want the link???*


 2002  
325i  4 door sedan  2.3 MB  2002  
325i  sport wagon  2.22 MB  2002  
325xi  4 door sedan  2.3 MB  2002  
325xiT  sport wagon  2.22 MB  2002  
330Ci  2 door coupe  2.26 MB  2002  
330CiC  convertible  2.33 MB  2002  
330i  4 door sedan  2.3 MB  2002  
330xi  4 door sedan  2.3 MB  2002  
M3  2 door coupe  2.19 MB  2002  
M3  convertible  2.24 MB


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

:lmao: That should fix the mee tooossssss


----------

